# "fng"



## halfton (Jan 20, 2009)

Good morning, I have been lingering around for a while and there seems to be quite a bit of knowledge and experience hear. So I thought I would finally introduce myself.
My name is Cory, i'm 27 and a project manager for a major civil contractor. I was born into the business and am very proud of that. I carry a great deal of passion for this business and all those that pursue it, in an honest fashion. I was raised in Michigan under the influences of my Uncles and Grandfather who in my eyes are the epidemy of the business, "_the kind of guys who can sew a silk purse out of a hogs ear_". My wife and I currently reside in Florida in hopes of returning to MI. "when" the economy turns. I have spent countless hours behind a shovel, in the seat, waist deep in s&*$ and etc. It has been my goal to diversify in this field as much as possible.
It's a pleasure to be here. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

hi welcome:thumbsup:


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Welcome Halfton.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi H T,

Welcome to CT.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Welcome to CT.


----------



## MACEXCAVATING (Nov 24, 2008)

From one FNG to another: Welcome brother!:thumbsup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

haha fng huh?! Awesome! Welcome


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

halfton said:


> there seems to be quite a bit of knowledge and experience here. :thumbsup:


You meant aside from Jmic, right?? :laughing:

Welcome aboard halfton.


----------



## halfton (Jan 20, 2009)

I appreciate the welcome party! 
As far as jmic being knowledgeable, after having over 3600 posts. I'd say he is, or he likes to hear himself type. J/J


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

*ooooh!*


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Welcome Halfton!

It looks like you will be fitting right in.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Welcome to the site. Your member dues are payable straight to me. I'll pm you my paypal acct.


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

jmic... You gonna take that from this punK? Huh? are ya? LOL
Welcome halfton.... You're gonna fit right in.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

halfton said:


> I appreciate the welcome party!
> As far as jmic being knowledgeable, after having over 3600 posts. I'd say he is, or he likes to hear himself type. J/J


*RAOTFLMFAO*:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## halfton (Jan 20, 2009)

Glad to see that everybody has a sense of humor and thick skin around here. Hope business is good!


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

Two things you definitly need in this business these days. :boxing:
Welcome Halfton


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I used to have thick skin, but my girlfriend keeps sucking it off. 

P.S. Don't tell my wife....lol



















j/k :laughing:


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

halfton said:


> I appreciate the welcome party!
> As far as jmic being knowledgeable, after having over 3600 posts. I'd say he is, or he likes to hear himself type. J/J


Well my hearing is shot so I can't hear myself type unless I pull out the old "Underwood" :w00t:. But my fingers get good excercise to help keep the arthritise at bay. :thumbsup:


----------

